# Bande dessinée détournée  / conte détourné (détourner)



## eixart

Hola.

Traduciendo un curriculum de un artista, me encuentro con que, tras participar en el movimiento situacionista en la década de los 60, estudiar los filósofos idealistas alemanes, el citado artista

"réalise une série de bandes dessinées détournées".

¿Alguien me puede aclarar a qué se refiere el 'détournées'? ¿O se trata de simples cómics?

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este caso puedes decir *pervertido*.


----------



## eixart

Paquit&,
Muchas gracias! Claro, ahora le encuentro todo el sentido al 'detournées' ese. Sí, Víctor, 'pervertido' puede ser una buena solución.
Un agradecido saludo a los dos.
Eixart


----------



## MmeMauve

Hola:
¿Realmente se utiliza "pervertido" en este sentido o es sólo en España?
Porque para mí el significado de esta palabra es como en el Drae:
*pervertido**, da**.*

* 1.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: De costumbres o inclinaciones sexuales que se consideran socialmente negativas o inmorales. U. t. c. s.


¿Puede ser "repensado"?
Gracias


----------



## amarillocadmio

Creo también que pervertido, aunque correcto, puede prestar a confusión. Repensado no se entiende bien. Propongo: desvirtuado, desviado, reelaborado, según el matiz que se desee.


----------



## MmeMauve

¡Ni hablar de lo que se encuentra en Google con eso de "cómic pervertido"! 
En francés parece tan claro...
Tal vez "desvirtuado" como dice amarillocadmio (super nom, d'ailleurs,  ça me fait penser à "The Bigbang Theory" :-D Mais revenons à nos moutons, pero no lo encontré en este contexto.
Lamento no poder aportar más.
Hasta pronto


----------



## uminuscula

Efectivamente, no se puede usar "pervertido" para esto, sólo evoca perversiones sexuales.

En cambio, propongo "*parodia*", yo creo que se usa bastante y que además es transparente en cuanto al significado, tanto para ilustración en general como para cómic. Si buscas imágenes de cómic parodia en google te salen todos los falsos Simpson, Dragon Ball etc. O sea, "versiones" de otros cómics alterando su significado. También es otra opción buena: "versiones libres de cómics", por ejemplo. 

saludos, 
u


----------



## amarillocadmio

Parodia es la mejor opción, a mi ver.


----------



## patsol

NUEVA PREGUNTA

Buenos dias
Estoy traduciendo un documental y en esta frase: Outre l’écriture en 1925 d’_Héroïnes_, un ensemble de « contes détournés ",
Mi intento de traduccion:
Además de la escritura en 1925 de _Heroínas_, un conjunto de “relatos/cuentos indirectos”
Como se traduce Contes détournés?
Gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Je dirais ... cuentos desvirtuados, mais attend d'autres avis.


----------



## patsol

Hola jprr
No sé, creo que un Conte détourné es una adaptacion diferente del cuento natural? Pero no encuentro la palabra...


----------



## Paquita

Je pense que tu as des éléments de réponse ici : *** inutile après fusion des discussions


----------



## jprr

détourner (un conte, une histoire, une anecdote) = modifier, avec l'idée de _*lui donner un autre sens*_,


----------



## patsol

Gracias Paquita 
En el enlace que me mandas se habla de parodia pero esto es una imitación burlesca. En el texto no tengo información sobre si es burlesco o no. Puede ser "Versiones libres de cuentos"?


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Si el sentido es este:





jprr said:


> modifier, avec l'idée de _*lui donner un autre sens*_


Entonces esta traducción no funcionará siempre:


jprr said:


> cuentos desvirtuados


¿Por qué? Porque en español “desvirtuar” implica que el original posee virtudes que fueron dañadas en la nueva versión. Es cierto que también puede significar “quitarle a algo sus características”, pero creo que de inmediato pensamos en que las características originales eran valiosas y debían ser respetadas. Hablar de _cuentos desvirtuados_ querría decir que dichas narraciones perdieron su valor. A primera vista, en francés “détourner” no parece tener esa connotación. Pero habría que ver lo que dicen los diccionarios...

Por un lado, el _Larousse_ define “détourner” de este modo:


> *détourner*_ verbe transitif_
> 
> Donner à quelque chose (texte littéraire, slogan publicitaire, film, etc.) un autre sens que son sens original par divers procédés de masquage ou de surcharge.
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/détourner/24841?q=détourner#24724


Por su parte, _Le Petit Robert_ da estas dos definiciones:


> *détourner v. tr.*
> 
> [...] *2. *Changer le cours de. [...] — Spécial[emen]t _Détourner le sens d'un texte_, en donner une interprétation qui s'écarte du sens véritable. *→ altérer, dénaturer.*
> 
> *dénaturer v. tr. *
> 
> [...] *2. *(Abstrait) Changer la nature de, donner une fausse apparence à[.] *→ déformer, fausser. *_Dénaturer les paroles, les écrits de qqn_, par une fausse interprétation. *→ contrefaire, défigurer, déformer, travestir.*


Creo que en “altérer, déformer, travestir” hallamos claves interesantes. Pero sobre todo “dénaturer” ayuda a entender que _détourner _y _desvirtuar_ pueden ser intercambiables en algunos contextos:


> *desvirtuar.*
> 
> *1.* tr. Alterar la verdadera naturaleza de algo. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=desvirtuar


Por ejemplo: Caperucita conspira con el lobo para deshacerse de la abuela. → Version détournée du conte de Perrault.

Pero si se trata de dar otra apariencia, hay que quedarse con la idea de _déformer _o _travestir_. Por ejemplo: la madre de Caperucita, preocupada porque se ha hecho tarde y su hija no ha vuelto, acude a casa de la abuela y salva a la niña de las garras del lobo: el salvador no es ya una figura masculina sino una femenina. → Version détournée du conte des frères Grimm.


----------



## patsol

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Entre todas hay ideas interesantes que me sirven para mi traduccion. Alterados, transformados, deformados.
Gracias de  nuevo


----------



## quethibum

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo esta frase (documento de RR.HH.) en la que mi problema es la traducción de "_utilisation détournée_":

"Campagnes de sensibilisation qui veilleront à intégrer des messages de prévention contre l’*utilisation détournée* des outils numériques (mis à disposition des salariés par l’entreprise)."

No me parece que _pervertida_, _deformada_, _alterada_, _desvirtuada _ni _transformada _funcionen aquí... ¿tal vez _distor*s*ionada_?
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> ¿tal vez _distor*s*ionada_?


No lo creo. Tampoco creo que se hable de _utilización_ sino de _uso_; para _détournée_, a lo mejor_ inadecuado_ o _impropio, inapropiado_. Habría que examinar el contexto ampliado para saber si cabría hablar de _uso para fines no profesionales_ o _uso contrario a la ética profesional_.


----------



## quethibum

Qué mal escribo... gracias por la corrección swift. 

Creo que es más _contrario a la ética profesional_ que _para fines no profesionales, _líneas antes hablan de _"développer des campagnes de sensibilisation pour lutter contre le sexisme ... prévenir les faits de harcèlement sexuels"


swift said:



inadecuado o impropio, inapropiado

Click to expand...

 
_


----------



## liamvip

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola:

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir el término "détournés" en esta frase. Se trata de un artículo periodístico que habla de que los GIFs y ciertos emojis ya están pasados de moda, y se asocian a personas mayores.

_« Avec montée en popularité des mèmes _[des objets culturels repris et détournés]_ et d’Instagram, les gifs sont devenus plus rares et sont passés de mode »_

¿Alguna idea?

Merci!


----------



## swift

¿Resignificados?


----------

